# www.365online.com security cert error?



## damson (29 Mar 2010)

Anyone else getting a security cert error from www.365online.com this morning once you move beyond the initial page?


----------



## Armada (29 Mar 2010)

No, I have logged in and all is fine for me.


----------



## dmos87 (29 Mar 2010)

Fine for me too...


----------



## doubledeb (29 Mar 2010)

Damson,
Just tried to log in I can get as far as the page in your link and then when I try to enter, something about a security cert comes up. Never saw this before


----------



## missdaisy (29 Mar 2010)

It seems to be fine for me. I just logged on and the little padlock symbol remained in the address bar of internet for duration.


----------



## MANTO (29 Mar 2010)

You need to update the date / time on your PC / Laptop.


----------



## doubledeb (29 Mar 2010)

MANTO said:


> You need to update the date / time on your PC / Laptop.


 Time is 12.09 on my PC?!?


----------



## MANTO (29 Mar 2010)

Is it the correct date?, normally this happens when the date / time does not match that of the banking server.

If they are correct it must be an internal server error with 365.


----------



## doubledeb (29 Mar 2010)

they sure are manto, probably better off not knowing whats in there anyway!


----------



## MANTO (29 Mar 2010)

I hear ya


----------



## damson (29 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone.

They seem to have a new security cert as of last Friday 26/03/2010 which runs until 26/03/2011, and my IE doesn't recognise it as valid. It opens without an error, and with all the relevant padlocks, in Firefox.

I thought running Windows update might get a new list of valid cert suppliers or something for my IE browser, but it hasn't helped. Any other suggestions? (My date/time are fine.)


----------



## daymoh (29 Mar 2010)

Double check the date on your pc.. Make sure its 29 Mar 2010 rather than 29 Mar 2009...


----------



## damson (30 Mar 2010)

No, it is - and was - the current year. The problem seems to be resolved now anyway. Maybe the new security cert just needed to be added to a list in some update or other which was done overnight.  Thanks everyone.


----------

